# Modern G-Scale Crossing Gates at last!



## DoctorZ (Jul 26, 2013)

Well my latest video is of my new G-Scale Crossing Gates from South Bend Signal Company. These are pretty prototypical of what you see on most railroads today--I think....






Enjoy!


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Nice! I like the Griswold signals 

You run on Battery, DC, DCC?


----------

